# Please, never buy a betta fish from Petsmart.



## Kpoo97 (Jan 9, 2011)

Why? I'll tell you why.

Yesterday, I went over to the betta area of my local Petsmart. There was a fish, who was dead, and it looked like the cup hadn't been cleaned in a week. And you know how small those cups are and how frequently they need to be changed.

Secondly, I bought my first betta fish in YEARS recently. I week after I bought him, he died. We were going to my puppy's training class on Sunday so we thought we'd go ahead and grab one while we were there, which I soon named Comet. As of today, Comet is dead and I only had him 2 weeks.

Lastly, wondering why their prices are so cheap? Well that's how much they pay to maintain their betta cups. 

Please take this into consideration. Although Petco is a little more expensive, I'd rather go there and get a betta that lasts 2 years like my very first one and not get one that will only last a week or two.

Signed,
-Kpoo97


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Really? The one I got from Petsmart has been healthier and lasted longer than a few of the ones I got from Petco. It REALLY depends on the individual store.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Unfortunately it depends on the individual store. Some have good staff and others don't. The Petsmart here actually takes the best care of their fish out of any in the area. The Petsmart here feeds their fish daily and does water changes at least once a day, I've seen them do two in a day.

I always recommend going to all stores and look at how they treat their animals, the one that does it properly is the one you should shop at regardless of chain.


----------



## Kpoo97 (Jan 9, 2011)

If I can remember, I'll take my camera to Petsmart when we go on Sunday and take pictures of the fishes. Then I'll file a report with corporate offices about it.

But yes, most of the fish were either 50% alive/dead or 25% alive/ 75% dead. They were in horrible condition.


----------



## Kpoo97 (Jan 9, 2011)

And Maltvolti, I'll check that out. But I won't be getting a betta until I'm %100 caught up on all my homework and all.


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

We spent quite a bit of time looking at all the animals scaly and furry the day we got Dobby and I didn't see a single dead/dying animal in the des moines IA petsmart. However the employee i talked to has several bettas and multiple other fish of her own.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

I have never seen a dead betta at my Petsmart. They all look pretty healthy. I wouldnt have to buy bettas from them if the only fish store around here didnt close. Despite that, I dont mind having to buy bettas from them.


----------



## bettagirl28 (Jan 26, 2011)

Maybe it's just your own local store because @ my Petsmart, the bettas are all healthy and active every time I visit. Their cups are always clean.

I got my betta from Petsmart 3 years ago and he is still alive and got another betta again recently and he's still well.

@ Petco, there are a few dead ones or sluggish ones


----------



## Luliyuhrouwn (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm only responding to this because I work at petsmart. It is most definitely dependent on the store, and I would absolutely report that. Our bettas water is changed every single day, and only once in over three years have ever seen a dead fish on the sales floor (it was not a betta but a small goldfish). We do our best to keep all our pets happy and healthy, and if there are dead fish and dirty water someone is not doing their job. I'm sorry for the loss of your pet, and also for the conditions of the poor fish at that store.


----------



## Luliyuhrouwn (Feb 11, 2011)

Kpoo97 said:


> If I can remember, I'll take my camera to Petsmart when we go on Sunday and take pictures of the fishes. Then I'll file a report with corporate offices about it.
> 
> But yes, most of the fish were either 50% alive/dead or 25% alive/ 75% dead. They were in horrible condition.


Also, they will probably not allow you to take pictures inside the store. I know the petsmart I work at doesn't for lots of reasons, mostly safety because we have a boarding facility on site. Just an FYI


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

What you should do is contact the manager via anonomus letter or best to call him and report what you saw. Don't make it sound like hes the worst person on the planet and your gunna call anamal wellfare if it dosn't change, instead tell him that as a long time customer you where deeply hurt buy seeing such poor conditions to there bettas wich shouldn't have happend in the first place and you will continue to moniter them in future visits for improvements.


----------



## Betta Guy (Feb 15, 2011)

I recently bought my betta from my local petsmart, no problems at all, she is very healthy and happy, as were all the other bettas there. But, don't get me started on my local walmart.... =(


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought Cheep-Cheep from Petsmart and he has been with me for about a year now, and doesn't look like he is going to go belly up anytime soon. The bettas usually look happy and healthy. I went into PetCo the other day, and they have a lot of different kinds of bettas (not just VT and CT like Petsmart) and their fish department is awesome! Though their bettas seem a bit more sluggish and a lot smaller. I've never bought a betta from PetCo, so I can't say.


----------



## gardengirl13 (Feb 8, 2011)

Two of ours are petsamrt fish, one we've had since Oct 2009 the other since saturday. The new one was eating and begging for food the first morning home. My husband surprised me for v-day yesterday and took me to a pet store we only just heard about, they're bettas looked healthy, but their bowls were a wreck! I saw three I wanted horribly bad. One was so friendly, but I chose one by his colors only. He's totally different in personality from the petsmart ones, who was totally chill, this one paces the back of the tank like crazy. Not sure why?? But the ones from petsmart seem very healthy with no poo in their cups, no old food, and only 1 who may have been dead, but they just got them in, so I assume the travel is what got him, not being in petsmart.


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just because the chain store in your area sucks doesn't mean others will. At our petsmart, there are never any dead betta, but there is always a few straddling the bottom of thier cup. and there is also little bits of fin in the water, but that is it. the ones on the back of the shelf are usually happy because they are in the dark


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

I forgot to also mention that I purchased Herb and Titan both from Petsmart.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I dunno but I am pretty sure Wal-Mart is the absolute worst of all..


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

It all depends on the store and the employees.

Personally, I bought my first betta ever from a petsmart near me and he is still alive 3.5 years later.


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

well, it all depends on the store, location, ect.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

That is horrible. So sorry about the experience. I HATE petstores who take care of their bettas like that ;(


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

all pet stores have issues eventually fish wont live forever .
One pet shop never has live bettas here, they are always dead or so far gone.
my pet care (im in australia so we dont have walmart/petco etc) ive pointed out like three dead bettas in the course of three years and all my current fish are from there only lost one, but she was sick to begin with.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

While the store manager is responsible to oversee the whole store, he/she can't be everywhere. Ultimately it's the employee who are manning a particular section of the store to keep up with needed maintenance. 

At my local petsmart there is this young kid who works closing on weekdays who knows his stuff on fish and plants and when you talk to him one can sense he really likes his job as he is always enthusiastic. On the weekends some female is handling the fish section, let's just say she seems more interested in collecting her pay check and getting the fawk out of there.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, Cassandra - three and a half years later!! That's great fish care!


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## MelKurtonic (Feb 16, 2011)

We got one Betta from a Petsmart about an hour away from us and he's pretty laid back but also active most of the time. The other we got from Petco... the two goldfish we got from a new walmart and they seemed healthy the two betta are doing well so far one we had 2 days and the other since last night we've had the goldfish for about a week now with no problems but we did have a pleco we got from Petco die on us two days after we got him regretfully. petsmart and petco both have guarentees that if your fish dies within 15-30 days (depending on the store) you can return them for a new fish or a full refund. We didn't return the pleco or get a new one because I was afraid he would die too


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

It is the individual store. Petsmart protocol is to clean and feed betta cups 2x a week, that's it. And if they are sick they are supposed to treat in the sick room with bettafix. Maybe the person whose duties are to care for the bettas, just isn't doing their job.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

MelKurtonic said:


> petsmart and petco both have guarentees that if your fish dies within 15-30 days (depending on the store) you can return them for a new fish or a full refund.


AWWWW our shops dont have this. but when tamina was sick before she died i called them and they said they would replace her. which was good 
she passed away that night and i picked up a male CT for $3.20 the next day (i paid the difference in female and male ct price rather then replace tams with a similar looking female)


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I always have some Walmart story... I went to Walmart today on my lunch break to get a couple of thermometers and took a quick look at the bettas. Sad as usual but someone I guess decided they wanted to see 2 fight. One cup had 2 bettas in it and 1 of them was dead. It was a sad sight. I know Walmart is bad but that was ridiculous. I haven't ever seen anything like that anywhere...


----------



## jessiepbg (Nov 13, 2010)

I got both my boys at my local petsmart. I love the way they care for their fish, the tanks and cups are always spotless and everyone is the right amount of active for their species. I often have to lean over someone cleaning betta bowls to look at new arrivals. They have a few super knowledgeable fish people who have saved my tanks on multiple occasions over the last few months. I wish I could say the same for my 2 nearest Petcos though. The people are knowledgeable, but the tanks always look dirty and there's often a sick or dead fish in each. The bettas don't fare any better. While the cups don't look awful, they never seem to be as active and I've seen nearly dead fish sit on the shelf for days. They seem to buy a lot younger, I don't know if that has anything to do with it. I'd think an older fish would handle being shipped better than a young one. 

By the way, has anyone noticed a betta drought lately? Even my favorite petsmart only had a total of 7 bettas last night and the petco had about as many the other day when I was plant-shopping. Both these stores usually stock upwards of 25 at a time.


----------



## Alexandrite (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm in Australia, and was in a pet store this afternoon looking for prices for heaters (and got a thermometer for my new bettas), and saw all the lovely bettas looking absolutely miserable in tiny plastic cups  

When I lived in Canada, my parents had a massive aquarium with goldfish which we got from Walmart. For the first while of having them, we spent much more on fish medication than we did on the fish! Every time I went there, they had at least one dead fish somewhere in their display tanks..


----------



## jessiepbg (Nov 13, 2010)

As long as we're talking about low quality fish, when I was growing up, we had 2 goldfish that cost about 25 cents apiece from Walmart. We kept them in a 1 gallon bowl without a heater. I don't know how often my parents changed the water or what they were fed(I just know it was a lot, we were determined little fish-keepers). These little buggers lasted 4 years that we had them. Mom finally got tired of them and gave them away to our neighbor/babysitter. We went over to visit them a couple times right after they were moved over there, but I don't know how long they lasted after that. 

On the other hand, when I was starting out with my cories, I had a fish that looked healthy in the local Petsmart(whose fish-keeping practices I love) die within 12 hours of me taking him home.

Sometimes it doesn't matter how high-quality the fish is or the level of care. Every once in a while you just get some really stubborn fish.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have Patsmart next to my work. I know they change water 2 times a wk. It not enough of course but at least they do it. Also i have pat plus next where i work and there is fish guy who changing them all the time. So i think it depend on the people and may be menager .

One time the fish guy was away for a month and bettas were in terrible condition. When he came back i complained to him. And he told me next time call to corporate, it would help.

Also one time i complained to the Wallmart management in the store and they gave me corporate #. I called there and told them that a lot of people don't want to go to the store because they don't want their children see sick, dead fish. Actually they returned my call in about a wk. I don't know what happenet but that store don't have betta any more. Is it me or not but i think it don't take long time may be it good idea to complain to the management of the store ang to corporate. 

Also some betta at some stores cost from $5-$15 and they have like 60 bettas so i don't understand how they don't care. 

Also guys i bought a lot of betta for other people. I always keep them for at least a wk just to watch them before i give them away. 

And if i see something wrong with them i give them 
TETRACYCLINE API mixed with FUNGUS ELIMINATOR BY JUNGLE. I don't know but this mixed is magic. It helps me so many times for lethargic, not eating betta,with fin rot, columnaris. I know the TETRACYCLINE treats gram negative and gram positive . Seriosly guys try that. I bought about 30 bettas for other people and like about 26 survived. Also about FUNGUS ELIMINATOR BU JUNGLE seems like it very difficult to find in the stor so there is the #888-373-8686 any one can order .


----------



## sylvia1572 (Oct 19, 2010)

Our PetSmart has really gone down hill in the last 6 months. Not just for bettas but all the fish. Lots of dead and dying fish, dirty water, etc. I'm going to write a letter. Our Walmart takes better care of their fish, water is clean and no dead bodies. Very sad that a store dealing with just pets is outdone by a big box store.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

that is really sad, Sylvia..


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Personally, I don't find petmart and walmart to be like people make it out to be. At least not the one in my area. The people are very friendly and helpful and the fish and other animals are always clean. Some people freak out over one chain of stores when really the only problem is the individual store. I'm not saying I don't support people against SOME pet stores because believe me, I have seen the horror of some pet stores. I just don't think people should go against a chain of stores like petsmart or walmart just because of one store because it is probably related to the location and employees and etc....


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree with BlackberryBetta . The only thing unfortunately it not a lot of them who cares. So sad. Some of the stores don't even have betta pellets. All they have one kind of the flakes.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

I think it's all about training the employees properly. That should come from the 'top down' aka headquarters and the operating practices that are in effect. 

But I guess it does vary according to location and the hiring practices in each area. However, it does seem to me that the company has the obligation to train their employees so that they are knowledgeable about their jobs.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

My Petsmart takes good care of their bettas. Of course their is a dead one once in a while but what do you expect? Amazing store conditions? It just depends on the employees and their knowledge, I guess.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

why do petsmarts put methylene blue in the betta cups?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

It is a kind of water conditioner.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

actually methylene blue is a medicine. it treats fungal infections, ich, and other diseases. but what I was asking was why do they put it in betta cups with healthy bettas in them.


----------



## eengland (Feb 9, 2011)

bettamaniac said:


> actually methylene blue is a medicine. it treats fungal infections, ich, and other diseases. but what I was asking was why do they put it in betta cups with healthy bettas in them.



I was wondering that also. I saw that the other day. Our petsmart had a fresh group of bettas and some had the medicine and some didn't. One of them looked to have fin rot and a spot on his back that looked awful but he was in normal water. :-(


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

When Jet passed away I was looking for another Betta, and I just remembered that I had great sucess with my first Betta Jasper, he came from Pet'sMart and lived to a day before he hit 12 month's, he lived the longest.
Jet came from Big Al's and lived 6 month's, so naturaly I went back to Pet'sMart.

I have two Pet'sMart's near here and I think both take good care of their Betta's.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ultimately i feel that it is different at every location of every type of store. Some Petsmart's take AMAZING care of their betta's, others not so much. We dont have Petco's around here so i can't comment on them. Our Big al's are also different. Some are great, others... not so much. I do feel though.. that almost every pet store that sells betta's ive been in.. thinks betta's are worth nothing and always purposely treat them bad. Ive only spoke to ONE big al's employee at ONE location who actually kept betta's herself and she was basically in charge of them. When Bacardi was sick a couple of weeks ago i went to my new local big als and i explained my betta was sick and the guy said oh just flush him, _hes just a betta_. Just a betta. Thats what i get all the time, its very unfortunate but its a saying i hear every time i mention betta's.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

Ariel1719 said:


> Ultimately i feel that it is different at every location of every type of store. Some Petsmart's take AMAZING care of their betta's, others not so much. We dont have Petco's around here so i can't comment on them. Our Big al's are also different. Some are great, others... not so much. I do feel though.. that almost every pet store that sells betta's ive been in.. thinks betta's are worth nothing and always purposely treat them bad. Ive only spoke to ONE big al's employee at ONE location who actually kept betta's herself and she was basically in charge of them. When Bacardi was sick a couple of weeks ago i went to my new local big als and i explained my betta was sick and the guy said oh just flush him, _hes just a betta_. Just a betta. Thats what i get all the time, its very unfortunate but its a saying i hear every time i mention betta's.


what you said about the guy saying its just a betta reminds me of something I read somewhere. it said if a fish is just a fish you are just a person.


----------



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

bettagirl28 said:


> Maybe it's just your own local store because @ my Petsmart, the bettas are all healthy and active every time I visit. Their cups are always clean.
> 
> I got my betta from Petsmart 3 years ago and he is still alive and got another betta again recently and he's still well.
> 
> *@ Petco, there are a few dead ones or sluggish ones*


Yeah the Petco where I live their bettas are kept in small containers and haven't had their water changed some have really low water levels and they're all stacked on top of each other was really sad, however the Petsmart down the street takes super good care of their bettas...


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

At least the fishies suffering was ended. 3 days ago I went to petco to get an aquarium and decided to look at their betta fish. You wouldn't imagine how many of them had bacteria infection! One had dropsy  It was a horrible sight.


----------

